# Does a dog's voice change?



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 6.5 month old dog, Riley. He's a small breed. He seems to have 2 different barks now. One's like a squeaky sound and the other is deeper. Is his voice changing?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think the voice sometimes deepens as the dog gets larger, but I have seen some very large dogs, including a 140 pound lab, with voices that were startlingly high.

And, as far as I know, neutering a male dog will not ensure that he can continue to sing in the boy choir.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

When a dogs drive changes their bark will change. Like when a German Shepherd is in prey drive they will have a very high pitched bark.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

ROFL Ron! (But didn't you say you got Esther to sing Barry Manilow songs...?  )

To the OP, our pup is similar age to yours and her voice has deepened the last couple of weeks. She now has a full-on bark which is deeper than our other lab cross - I think Coco's chest is deeper so it's probably down to physics. 

Maybe Riley will just have different barks for different circumstances? Coco "speaks" to us when she first comes out of her crate, it's more melodic than her bark, a sort of growly sound like Chewbacca! (Maybe I should get those Barry M tapes out and she and Esther could form a girl-band...)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Tess&Coco said:


> ROFL Ron! (But didn't you say you got Esther to sing Barry Manilow songs...?  )


Really, she normally sounds more like Barry White than Barry Manilow but, when we are approaching the dog park, the lake or doggy day care, she starts to sound like Wayne Newton.

Like a lot of females, her voice goes up a couple octaves when she's excited.


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

His voice may be changing, or more likely he is trying to express different thoughts. I have a toy dog as well. The pitch of his voice did change some between the time he was a wee pup, and now. Albeit not all that much.

He has a deeper warning bark, and a higher pitched excited bark. When he's really excited and playing he sounds like a little motor. Crazy little guy. He must think he looks bigger, and scarier, when he does that.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Sooty has quite a deep bark, deeper than Aprils. But when she's playing with my son she sounds like a sooky baby.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My dogs have several different sounding vocalizations; it depends on what they're talkin' about!


----------

